

The Daily is live in the App Store - patrickmandia
http://search.itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZContentLink.woa/wa/link?path=apps%2fthedaily

======
o6uoq
Just as a heads up.. this is NOT available yet to iTunes users within in the
UK.

